# Thanh Hải Châu nhận thiết kế thi công máy lạnh phòng họp công ty



## lanthanhhaichau (2 Tháng hai 2021)

Nhu cầu *Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp* sang trọng, cao cấp ngày càng được các chủ doanh nghiệp đầu tư nhiều hơn để mang lại một không gian phòng họp đảm bảo chức năng và mang tính thẩm mỹ cao. Bên cạnh những nội thất phòng họp cao cấp và đẹp thì làm sao tạo ra một không gian giao tiếp vừa sang trọng , hiện đại, thoải mái và hiệu quả nhất nhằm tạo ra nét riêng biệt đặc sắc của mỗi doanh nghiệp.



Phòng họp là nơi trao đổi bàn bạc các vấn đề quan trọng liên quan đến phương hướng phát triển của công ty. Do đó, khi tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp thì phải tư vấn thiết kế lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp chuyên nghiệp cho chủ doanh nghiệp để tạo ra một không gian cởi mở, cảm giác thoải mái nhất , nâng cao hiệu quả cho các cuộc họp.



*►Thiết kế Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp sang trọng và cao cấp
*






 Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp sang trọng đẳng cấp



Với lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp sang trọng thì việc lựa chọn máy lạnh rất quan trọng. Mỗi kiểu dáng mang lại một vẻ đẹp sang trong, hiện đại cho không gian phòng họp. Một chiếc điều hòa treo tường mang lại vẻ đẹp đơn giản tinh tế.


- Một chiếc *máy lạnh tủ đứng* với luồng gió mạnh mẽ thổi xa tới 20m, thiết kế đứng đẹp mắt không chiếm diện tích phòng mang lại vẻ đẹp tao nhã cho phòng họp.


- Một chiếc *máy lạnh âm trần* với thiết kế âm vào trần, mặt nạ vuông sắc trắng sang trọng với 4 cửa hướng thổi gió sẽ khiến cho căn phòng họp trở nên mát lạnh,sang trọng đẳng cấp hơn.


- Một chiếc *máy lạnh giấu trần* với các đường ống và dàn lạnh được giấu trên trần nhà, mang lại hiệu quả về mặt thẩm mỹ mà nó có lợi thế vượt trội về khả năng làm lạnh, tiết kiệm không gian và năng lượng. Giúp không gian sang trọng thoáng đãng mát lạnh giảm căng thẳng trong các cuộc họp.








Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp sang trọng hiện đại



*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* *Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh văn phòng* với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật tư vấn, thiết kế có trình độ chuyên môn cao, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp và giàu kinh nghiệm đã và đang phục vụ và làm hài lòng hàng ngàn khách hàng có nhu cầu tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp.



Nhận thấy phòng họp có vai trò quan trọng để bàn bạc và đưa ra các quyết định có chiến lược cho sự phát triển của công ty nên chúng tôi tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp đảm bảo tiêu chí hiện đại, sang trọng và thoải mái. Tùy theo diện tích căn phòng mà có thể bố trí thiết kế máy lạnh phòng họp sao cho hợp lý vừa thoải mái, vừa đẹp vừa tiết kiệm chi phí nhất có thể.



Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm một đơn vị uy tín cung cấp – thiết kế lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp tại các *Khu công nghiệp* ( Tân Bình, Vĩnh Lộc, Sóng thần, Tân Tạo,Tây Bắc Củ Chi, Linh Trung,… ) hay các tòa nhà văn phòng khu vực Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Bình Thuận, Phan Thiết, Nha Trang, Long An, Tiền Giang , Tây Ninh , Bến Tre… Hãy đến với *Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* để được tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp tốt nhất.



*►Một số mẫu thiết kế lắp đặt máy lạnh phòng họp sang trọng và đẳng cấp:
*





Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió sang trọng, đẳng cấp







Máy lạnh âm trần cassette trang nhã, cao cấp







Máy lạnh treo tường nhỏ gọn, tinh tế







Máy lạnh tủ đứng mạnh mẽ



→ Qúy khách có thể tham khảo tất cả các dòng sản phẩm mà hiện Thanh Hải Châu đang cung cấp tại : *thanhhaichau.com/san-pham



♦ Lưu ý :*

- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.
- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp ,nhanh chóng , giá rẻ.



*► *Vậy nên, khi cần báo giá bất kỳ sản phẩm nào, liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi theo thông tin bên dưới để có giá tốt nhất theo số lượng cụ thể vào mỗi thời điểm khác nhau.


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822006099 – 0898948576 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
- Website công ty:* thanhhaichau.com





►Tin tức liên quan :*

1. Các Lựa Chọn Khi Lắp Máy Lạnh Cho Văn Phòng Làm Việc Tốt Nhất : _*thanhhaichau.com/kinh-nghiem-hay/cac-lua-chon-khi-lap-may-lanh-cho-van-phong-lam-viec-tot-nhat*_


2. Tư vấn lựa chọn máy lạnh cho phòng tập Gym - Yoga phù hợp nhất : *thanhhaichau.com/kinh-nghiem-hay/tu-van-lua-chon-may-lanh-cho-phong-tap-gym-yoga-phu-hop-nhat*


----------

